# صدر العدد الخامس لمجلة عالم الجودة أبريل 2012



## magdy100 (7 أبريل 2012)

صدر العدد الخامس لمجلة عالم الجودة أبريل 2012
ونهديه الى كل محبى الجودة فى الوطن العربى
ونأمل أن يحقق توقعات كل من يقرائه والعدد زاخر بالكثير جدا من المواضيع والمقالات والأبواب الجديدة


كلمة العدد الخامس

مجلة عالم الجودة والتطلع لمواصلة العطاء

إن قمة النجاح للمنظمات الفاعلة هو البقاء فى دنيا الأعمال وليس تحقيق الأرباح أو زيادة أو الجودة العالية أو رضاء العملاء فحسب ...... لأنه ببساطة شديدة كل هذه العوامل المذكورة هى مقومات البقاء.......لكن أن تواصل المنظمة عملها وتظل متواجدة وتواصل تقديم منتجاتها أو خدماتها فهذا هو النجاح الدائم.إن مجلة عالم الجودة نشأت من فكرة وحلم ورؤية وهى أن تكون لبنة فى بناء الثقافة العربية وخاصة فى مجالات الجودة والنظم الإدارية وقد واجهت المجلة فى بدايتها العديد من التحديات والعقبات والصعوبات.......... منها ما هو فنى وما هو علمى وما هو مالى ولكننا إستطعنا بفضل الله وبتكاتف الجهود من فريق العمل أن نتغلب على كل هذه الأمور......... وإيمانا من فريق عمل مجلة عالم الجودة بأهمية مواصلة المشوار حتى نحقق رؤيتنا ورسالتنا لعالمنا العربى بنشر ثقافة وعلوم وتطبيقات الجودة على كل الأصعدة المحلية والعربية والدولية فإننا نسعى إلى تطوير منظومة عملنا وهو ما فرض علينا أعبائا متزايدة جعلتنا نقرر فى إدارة مجلة عالم الجودة بالتحول الى العمل بمنظومة أكثر إحترافية تعتمد على توفير دعم فنى ومعنوى ومادى للمجلة من خلال التحول الى العمل المؤسسى المبنى على فكرة الأكتفاء الذاتى ولو على مراحل فهدفنا الأكبر هو التحول بمجلة عالم الجودة الى مجلة مطبوعة تصل الى كل محبيها وعشاقها ورأينا أن تكون البداية هو التحول بالمجلة الى مجلة غير مجانية وهو ما سوف يتم إبتداءا من االعدد السادس وإنها ستبقى فى الأجل القريب مجلة الكترونية وسوف تكون متاحة على موقع مجلة عالم الجودة وسوف تكون متاحة بمقابل إشتراك سنوى بسيط سنراعى بأن يكون مناسب لكل الشرائح والطبقات الطالبة للمجلة ..... كما ستتاح نسخة معدلة ومصممة بطريقة أكثر ملائمة من طريق العرض بصيغة PDFعلى أن يتم وضعها فى إسطوانة مدمجة CD على أن يحصل عليها الأعضاء الراغبين فيها عن طريق بعض الموزعين للمجلة فى العديد من الدول العربية .... كما أننا ننوه هنا الى إننا نعرض على كل الجهات الراغبة فى مشاركتنا النجاح فى جميع الدول العربية الى إمكانية تقدمهم بطلب تولى التوزيع داخل أقطارهم وهو ما سوف يوفر قاعدة أكبر لنشر مجلة عالم الجودة بين مختلف القطاعات وبالتالى الوصول الى تحقيق رؤية عالم الجودة بنشر ثقافة الجودة .نرحب بكل محبى عالم الجودة ونتمنى لهم تصفحا ممتعا ومفيدا لعدد جديد حرصنا فيه أن يكون متميزا سعيا لرضاكم عنا
مهندس: مجدى خطاب رئيس التحرير
تطالعون فى هذا العدد
افتتاحية العدد .................................................. ...........5
كاريكاتير العدد............................................. ................... 7
المعهدالوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات......................................... 8
السنة الدولية للكيمياء .................................................. ... 9
اتخاذ القرار فى المؤسسات الصناعية ................................... 10
أهمية الموارد البشرية فيإدارة الجودة الشاملة ......................... 12
إدارة الأزمات والربيع العربي- الجزءالثاني ............................ 14
استخدام حلقات الجودة كأداة إدارية فعالة .............................. 20
خارطة الطريق نحوالجودة الوطنية ..................................... 23
أعرف مصطلح في الجودة .............................................. 25
سؤال وجواب في الجودة ................................................ 26
الأسس العشرة لتقييم المخاطر ......................................... 28
التسرب النفطي بخليج المكسيك ......................................31
تفعيل نظم إدارة سلامة الغذاء ......................................... 34
الفرق بين التحقق وإثبات الصلاحية.................................39
لماذا جودة الحياة؟ .................................................. ... 42
جودة الرعاية النفسية للطفل ......................................... 43
علماء الجودة- فيليبكروسبي ......................................... 47
عضوية فخرية لمجلة عالم الجودة ................................... 49
التحسين المستمرلنظام إدارة الجودة في المختبرات والمعامل ...... 50
الدروس المستفادة .................................................. . 52
كيف يعيش الشعب الصيني؟ ........................................ 54
من اختراع طالبب جامعة بنسلفانيا ................................. 55
للقضاء عل ىرائحة العرق نهائياً.................................. 55
أثر تطبيق مباديء إدارة الجودة الشاملة على إنتاجية المشاريع 56
الخاتمة .................................................. ............. 62

لتحميل العدد أضغط هنــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## أنس خشفة (14 أبريل 2012)

مباركة جهودك يا اخ *magdy100*


----------



## helmy_squash (12 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا اخي


----------

